# Gay Buck???



## jessierose2006

I buy my feeder mice from a petstore that houses like 30-40 together at a time well like 4 weeks-5 weeks ago i got a cream buck (Vanilla) in the mix and saved him from being dinner for the time being thinking he could breed a couple of my does that i picked up after i got him (he was the mouse that got me started on the colors) well Vanilla must be gay or there must be something wrong with him mentally as he just LOVES to cuddle with the girl and occasional boy feeder i bring home for my snake. He has NEVER shown any interest in breeding i even left him with some new girls for a week and they never had any babies. so i have kinda given up on him i dont want to feed him as he is a nice little mouse and doesnt fight with anyone hes a good "companion mouse" for my young girls and feeders i guess you could say lol. but i dont know what is going on with him when i brought home my himi buck he was like "yeah girls woohoo" and it was such a change in attitude from what i see from vanilla i just wanted wondered why he is like this and if others ever had a buck like this.


----------



## ian

A week isnt a long time to have left him with the does, you might need to give him a bit longer. There are experts who say there can be gay animals, and a variety of species apparently it has been 'proven' but it depends who you speak to. But why should humans be the only species capable of homosexuality, however it might be easier to assume that if he fails to impregnant any does he may be infertile. He may well be mating the does when your not around, I rarely see actual mating behaviour between my mice.

Some buks just take longer than others, it can be something to try to selectively breed out if they are very slow reproducers.


----------



## geordiesmice

If you leave the buck with the doe and you see she is alot plumper than when you put the buck with her.Then there is a good chance shes pregnant.I have a siamese buck with doe 3 weeks now, and shes getting fatter shes pregnant.I think after a while you have been breeding them, you can just tell.I have seen all my Mice actively mate, although it does not always mean the doe will be pregnant.I read that scientists can delete a Gene in a female mouse and make it gay but why would you want to do that ? and fruitflies can be gay iI think it is all rediculous myself.We will have to start calling our buck mice Alan carr and  oGrady lol


----------



## SarahY

Maybe it's because you called him 'Vanilla'. Try naming him Rambo or something manly :lol: :lol: :lol:

Some bucks take a few goes to get it right, and if you only left him in with the does for a week, he'd probably only have had one chance. Try leaving him in with the does for an extended period, but take him out when you see pregnancy developing.

On the subject of homosexual animals, I saw the sweetest documentary about a gay swan couple. Swans mate for life, and these boys did too. Built a nest together every year.

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice

Did the swans mate lol ?When these scientists altered or removed the Gene of the Doe mouse it made her not to allow the Buck to mount Her and she wouldnt sniff the bucks urine ,but she could be pregnant still how I dont know if she declined the Bucks advances very strange :? I have two bucks live fine together there too young too pair up at the moment but they get along fine I dont think there gay. .


----------



## jessierose2006

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i didnt name him i told you my bf helped name some of my mice :lol: he chose Vanilla, Brown Butt, and Cheese and a not so nice name for my black doe :evil:  but i changed it


----------



## SarahY

> Did the swans mate lol ?


They did indeed!

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice

Im shocked by that Sarah,I never new that could happen with animals.


----------



## SarahY

There have been more documented cases in other species, not just that pair of swans. In my opinion it proves that homosexuality is as perfectly natural as heterosexuality, if less common, but this is probably not the place to get involved in that discussion :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia

The animals which exhibit clearly homosexual behavior (like mating for life and building a nest and living together) most often the more intelligent ones, i.e higher animals such as primates, dolphins, and some species of birds. Nobody really knows why, but homosexuality has occurred in people since the beginning of recorded history. In animals, homosexuality is even less-understood than it is in people.

I wouldn't be surprised if there _are_ mice who are sexually involved only with members of the same sex, but I think most of what people call "gay mice" is actually just aggression. In cases where a male doesn't mate with females, my first inclination is to suspect some other organic cause of infertility rather than homosexuality.

This Wikipedia page documents homosexual behavior in many species of animals and is backed up by 86 sources: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexual ... in_animals

From a social science perspective, it can be _very_ dangerous to draw parallels with human sexuality (what we _feel_ or _are_) and animal behavior (what they _do_), because humans' sexuality is much more complicated due to our heavy emotional investment with sex and love, but it is a fascinating subject to think about.


----------



## Seawatch Stud

This is a surreal thread. Does Vanilla have a high pitched squeek?. Is he neat and tidy in his personal habits?. Does he like Bette Middler? Sorry if Im stereotyping gay mice but its so easy to do when talking about gay animals. Maybe they dont like being called gay? Maybe we should refer to them as Homicesexual?.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

:lol:


----------



## geordiesmice

What a good thread, and shows we dont mean to hurt any animals feelings


----------



## jessierose2006

i know your joking but... he doesnt squeak at all lol and i guess he's tidy his cage smells less than my other bucks cage


----------



## ian

Im starting to worry now that I'll have culled gay mice having assumed they were infertile. Is anyone up for starting a gay mouse sanctuary?


----------



## SarahY

> Im starting to worry now that I'll have culled gay mice having assumed they were infertile


Oh Ian, how could you? And in this enlightened day and age... tut tut.

:lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice

jessierose does he use febreeze  ,


----------



## NuttySian

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jessierose2006

no no he does not...... but i havent given him the oportunity yet.... hang on let me check...


----------



## jessierose2006

OMG   :shock: yes yes he does use the febreeze


----------



## jessierose2006

:lol: :lol: 

OK.... whats the next test?????? this is so embarrassing i must be the only one with a gay mouse...


----------



## jessierose2006

:lol: :lol: 

OK.... whats the next test?????? this is so embarrassing i must be the only one with a gay mouse...


----------



## Jack Garcia

Why is it embarrassing?


----------



## jessierose2006

sorry...i was kidding about it being embarrassing...


----------



## geordiesmice

I have had a pair of Multi Mamates ive had them 6 month now, not had one litter.The Doe has a bent tail it stricks up in the air like a dodgem car .Maybe the Buck is Gay or maybe he cant mount her for the bent tail any ideas?


----------



## CatWoman

He should have a completely platonic girl pal, to share his innermost secrets with.


----------



## geordiesmice

I think that is happening lol. They are pets so if they dont breed its not the end of the world , but would be nice


----------



## jessierose2006

well just wanted to let everyone know that the gay buck is no more he was digested by spike on last weds. not because he was gay because he was next on the list to go in *THE BOX*.

thanks for the laugh tho


----------



## geordiesmice

awwwww well hes been of some use in the end


----------



## Carla

this is a very interesting thread!
haha 
i loved the wiki link. 
x


----------



## bethmccallister

> gay buck is no more


Awww...I would love to have a gay buck. It would be nice to have a boy mouse that wouldn't get anyone pregnant. I've actually considered getting a few males neutered so they could have friends/cage mates.


----------



## Oneweek22

There is another possibility but not likely since you got hime from a pet store, he could be fixed :shock: I dont doubt gay though cuz it seems more likely lol


----------



## VanLea

omfg...this is the funniest thread I've read in a while :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't think he is a 'gay' buck but i do think you may have to sit down with him and watch a few videos hahahaha...
I have a buck whome i thought was 'gay' but he ended up getting a female pregnant....mind you he was with her for nearly 2mths before he inserted round peg into round hole :lol: :lol:


----------



## jessierose2006

well I would have but he has long since went to THE BOX. so unfortunately no chic flicks for him


----------

